# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools > سوال: قطعه کد MooTools زیر چه مفهومی میروسنه

## naderfar

سلام دوستان 
کمکی میخواستم که این کد چه مفهومی میرسنه و کارش چیه؟

var prev = {};
        $$('#rules input[type=radio]').addEvent('click' , function(event){
            var target = $(event.target);
            if (prev && prev.value === target) {
                target.set('checked', !prev.status);
            }
            prev = {
                value: target,
                status: target.checked
            };
        });

----------

